# 10 days and counting



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Blast off from down here in South Carolina in T-10 days and counting. This will make my 11 year Coming up to North Dakota. This trip is what I look forward to every year. We got 20 pounds of fresh Shrimp and 10 pounds of fresh Gator meat let the good times roll. Love to kill duck but have just as good a time with all the friends I have made up there just hanging out.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

What area you hunting? Water or field? Looks to be a long trip but full of many limits!!! how long do you stay up here in ND for?


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

We hunt around Woodworth and Carrington area a friend has a ranch and I have gotten to know a hand full of other ranchers up there over the years. We hunt both water and fields. Yea it's a drive 1700 miles from my door to the ranch. We do it in about 28 hours.We hunt about 7 days.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Good Luck my friend... will be there 12th-27th too. Can't wait to see my buddies and some beautiful skies.


----------



## ValleyHunter (Jun 19, 2012)

Should be plenty of limits bagged!!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

3 hours till blast off. Trucks loaded just waiting for one of the guys to get off work. See ya'll soon


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Good luck, and drive safe! :beer:


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

Good luck, should have some good hunts!


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I got an idea..stop by northeast SD and drop off some of that meat you have with..that will give you more room for birds on the way home!


----------



## N.F.A.T (Aug 18, 2011)

Lived in ND for 5 years, moved to GA, packing now for the annual trip up with the guys, can't wait!! Arriving Wednesday, should be around for the full 2 weeks this year!


----------

